# Basement Floor-Dricore or Delta FL?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The concrete wall has to dry to the inside, no D, D, or SS on the wall especially below grade: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0309-renovating-your-basment
Ask your local AHJ on furnace room requirements; outside air source, etc.

Gary


----------



## cowbell9 (Jan 18, 2012)

thank you very much.

I guess gluing foam panels to the wall is the way to go? Seems that everyone else is doing it. Funny, it seems that thick foam glued to a concrete wall would not let any moisture thru.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are welcome.

Here are some strategies from bad to best, carefully read it as you need to keep going back and forth (if your memory is bad as mine): http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

Gary


----------



## cowbell9 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Gary

I've been doing my homework and reading a lot of the Building Science articles as you suggested. One thing that I'm still uncertain about is how to handle where the insulated wall and my subfloor meet.

Here's what I'm thinking and I would love to get your take on it.

2" XPS on the wall, floor to ceiling, taping the joints (eventhough it's a partial basement-approx. 3/4 underground 1/4 above ground)

traditional 2 x 4 frame (to accomodate for electrical runs thru the studs)

Rigid insullation between the studs and XPS (how tight should it be? I know air flow is an issue)

1/2" green sheetrock on top (leaving approx. 3/4 inch space at bottom)

Delta FL on floor with 4 x 8 T & G on top

carpet on top of that (I know but i have 3 kids under 4 and cannot afford to tile and then do area rugs)

question is do I do Delta FL wall to wall and foam seal it like the mfr reccomends, and XPS and stud over the subfloor? or should I cut the XPS 2" short to leave an air gap? Or bring the XPS to the floor and run the Delta FL subfloor into the XPS? Or should they not touch at all? 

Sorry for all of the scenarios. I'm new to these forums and not sure if these direct specific questions are appropriate.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

2" XPS on the wall, floor to ceiling, taping the joints (eventhough it's a partial basement-approx. 3/4 underground 1/4 above ground)---- stop at the concrete, use normal after that above.

traditional 2 x 4 frame (to accomodate for electrical runs thru the studs)---- fine, remember to fire-stop at the top and every 10' lineally; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par031.htm

Rigid insullation between the studs and XPS (how tight should it be? I know air flow is an issue)--- right tight.http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743 Sill sealer under the p.t. bottom plate for an air/thermal/capillary break to the slab, or foamboard.

1/2" green sheetrock on top (leaving approx. 3/4 inch space at bottom)----- I would not use greenboard because is resists the moisture you want to go through regular drywall. Use an 18" rip of concrete backer board on the bottom if worried. 1/2" space is fine, ADA it: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Delta FL on floor with 4 x 8 T & G on top-- ok.

carpet on top of that (I know but i have 3 kids under 4 and cannot afford to tile and then do area rugs)

question is do I do Delta FL wall to wall and foam seal it like the mfr reccomends, and XPS and stud over the subfloor? or should I cut the XPS 2" short to leave an air gap? Or bring the XPS to the floor and run the Delta FL subfloor into the XPS? Or should they not touch at all?---- follow manufacture. instructions. I'd run the wall first on the sill sealer or f.b. Canned foam under the f.b. on wall, seal the top of concrete at ledge; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/crawlspace-insulation/

Gary


----------

